# Trophy Club in Dooly County (Membership full for 2013)



## Kimber (Aug 3, 2012)

Total of 530 acres with 4 members and looking for 1 more for a total of 4 members . Property hunts very big and will have at least 10  stands in place. 2nd year club located in Vienna, GA just 7 miles off 75 exit 109. Property in privately owned and was not hunted the last 4 years. The bucks we have on camera have very nice genetics. We have power and water and camp house. Also place for campers.

Property has it all, large fields, Planted Pines, Water, Hardwoods, Clear cut, and lots of hedge rows.

We have a 130" inch rule 1st buck and 2nd to score 5" higher than your 1st. Pin in pin out system. 

No guest ....except family members, kids and spouse are allowed to hunt on your membership.  

Lots of birds, had 9 gobbling opening morning. We have some hogs but not many ...just moving thru. Please send me Pm and I will get back with you. I will be there this weeknd and next weeknd to show.

We have 5 feeders on property and been running since March, we are planting food plots 2nd to 3rd week in September. 11 food plots on place.. 2013 year planting soybeans

$2500 per member and lease runs March to March.

Everyone will chip in $$$ for upgrades...plots...Corn.... this could cost another $500


----------



## Kimber (Aug 8, 2012)

Last picture Is a very nice 3 year old 10 point , he is a regular at this feeder.He still has at least 6 more weeks of growing to do from this last picture. Batteries went dead in camera a few days later. Most of our bucks have very tall tines.


----------



## Kimber (Aug 11, 2012)

Good Morning, looking for 2 good members. Big Bucks are here and lots of turkeys. Some hogs and havent seen much sign of coyotes.


----------



## Kimber (Aug 12, 2012)

*pics*

Be down this weeknd working at the club


----------



## big game (Aug 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 3stepdrop (Aug 15, 2012)

Any duck hunting available on the lease?


----------



## Kimber (Aug 21, 2012)

Update... We had a member join this past weeknd, looking for 1 more. Everyone that has viewed property has joined. This is a great price, most memberships in  Dooly are $1800 -$3000


----------



## Kimber (Feb 23, 2013)

Update...2012 we didn't take any bucks or does..Had some great members being very selective. We seen 3 bucks to every doe. 
We are planting soybeans this year in spring...This club doesn't get pressured. 170" killed next door and 140-150's on camera. Neighboring clubs are practicing QDM.

3 year old 140" buck at feeder on 8-17-12 was still alive after season....very nice genetics 

Covered up with Turkeys and 132 acres per hunter!

Looking for 1 trophy member for now...pm me for any details.

$2500 member fee + plots, corn..stands..


----------



## mainframe142 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like what I'm looking for. Is Vienna in the south part of dooly cty or the north?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 24, 2013)

If this was about 2 hours closer to my house I'd be all over something like this.  Good luck with finding a member.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2013)

*Pm*

Pm's returned


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2013)

Gonna be down Mon at 1 pm thru Tues to show property to potential members if you would like to see this awesome tract with very low pressure just pm me.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks GON..membership full for 2013-2014


----------

